# Scopes



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi, I'm new to the site and I'm buying my first scope. I'm buying it for my .270 and was just wondering what I should go with. I don't know much about optics so how do you tell a good scope from a bad one. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Price is a good indication. Spend as much as you can afford or buy a cheap one and use it while you save for a good one.
Leupold VariX III are very good 3 x9 or 3 x 12 somewhere in that range. You can expect a good scope like this to cost $400.00 or more. It will last a lifetime and you can always move it to a different rifle if you find you don't like something about your 270. Read as much as you can about optics in general so you understand what your looking at when you compare them


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I listen to everyone talk about buying an expensive scope and I personally don't totally agree. Yes, you get what you pay for when you buy a high quality product..........but first think about what you will be using it for and how often you use it.

Personally, I shoot a 30-06. I bought a Nikon scope on sale for $189.00 and couldn't be happier. I shoot 2 deer/year on average. I am not a trophy hunter, I just like to get out and harvest the first decent sized deer I have a quality shot on. I am not someone that goes to the range and shoots for fun so maybe I'm a bad example. BUT, if you are like me and hunt deer once a year, you can find a very adequate scope for under $200 on sale.

If you are into coyote hunting, then you'd want a different caliber rifle and a better scope because generally, people that hunt coyotes do it numerous times during the year. Like I said, weigh how often you use it and what you use it for. If you are a die hard, then go for a high quality product.

My .02


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Nikon is a good scope for the money.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I dont think one could go wrong with a 200 dollar leupold. I suggested it to a buddy of mine for his 30-06 and he has has great success with it.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Yes I agree that price these days is no longer such an issue. Even the previously less reliable cheap scopes which were coming out of Asia now have much better quality control measures. I live in Australia so anything I quote you would be irrelevant price wise, but one we sell a lot of at the moment and recommend with package deals are Bushnell Banner Dusk & Dawn 3-9x40. For what they are and the quality, price wise you can't go wrong. Check it out anyway. They have a very crisp reticle, excellent in low light conditions and are durable with a very clear picture. When I get my next centrefire rifle (probably a 308) it is this scope I will be fitting it with.


----------



## gander lander (Sep 27, 2004)

I put a Weaver Grand Slam 4.5-14x on my 300 win mag and couldnt be happier with it. it was about $300, and it is brighter than scopes that cost twice as much. i more of the opposite of the previous guys. i like to shoot as often as i can at the range, its good for groundhogs too.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I may have to check a scope like that out. I think I messed mine up last night walking some cattails and I ran into a barbed-wire fence that was impossible to see. I fell over it, cut my pants and I think I damaged my scope! 

May give me an excuse to up the power. My current one is 3.5x10x40


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Nikon Monarch, one of the best scopes I've looked through and reasonably priced. Very clear and excellent light gathering capability.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Opinioins around here are a dime a dozen. But I agree with Upnorth with the Nikon Monarch. They are cheaper than the Leupold, and IMO are of slightly better quality than the VX-III.

That said, it is pretty hard to get a "bad" scope if you talk to a salesman and spend more than $250. The best thing to do is go to a store and actually have the scopes mounted on a rifle similar to yours, and see which one is the most comfortable for you to look through and the easiest to acquire the target when you mount.

There are also bigger questions than manufacturer when buying a scope. Like do you need a variable power, or will a fixed power be fine. Generally for deer and big game hunting, a 3-9X scope will cover 90% of your hunting applications, and they aren't much, if any, more money than fixed power scopes.

Good luck!


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Nikon Buckmaster series...
Bushnell Elite series....The only Bushnells I can honestly recommend. 3200's go for around $200
Leupold Vari-X III series.
SuperSnipers. _Personal Preference for a 10X fixed_.
Simmons ATV 4.5-14X40. Personally used this one on my .308 and just switched it to my .243.....
Simmons 8 Point....Just installed it on my .308. Much clearer than the Busnell Sportview it replaced.

The Simmons Aetec replaced the ATV series. nice looking scopes.

The Whitetail series would be the hunting version of the Aetec's from what I am seeing.

Befoer you start looking at large bell scopes, consider finding one with a 30 mm maintube. They allow for better light transmission than a 1" tube.

It's like having 1" water pipes in the house, using a 3/4" house and having a 1/2" faucet to use a 1" maintube scope.


----------

